# 2006 Amoretti World Pastry Championship



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Does anyone know who won what at this years event I cannot find anything on it. Any help appreciated. Thanks.

Rgds Rook


----------



## shape shifter (Sep 16, 2004)

1st Place - France
2nd Place - Japan
3rd Place - US

I wasn't there this year and can't believe no one has posted photos on any of the blogs I look in on daily.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Shape Shifter you got a website address?

Rgds Rook


----------

